# Stéphane Duval, French SAS, KIA in Mali



## Rapid (Apr 29, 2013)

Father of two, 32-year-old Stéphane Duval was a member of 1er RPIMa. The latter is one of Europe's most experienced SOF regiments, and is a descendant of the British SAS from WW2. He was the sixth French soldier to have died fighting Islamists in Mali, but also the first SOF casualty. His vehicle hit an IED earlier today, killing him and wounding two other soldiers.







RIP.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 29, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 29, 2013)

Damn.  RIP.


----------



## HALO99 (Apr 29, 2013)

Rest in Peace Soldier.


----------



## tova (Apr 29, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Dame (Apr 29, 2013)

Rest in peace.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 29, 2013)

Damn.  RIP Warrior.


----------



## Soldado (Apr 29, 2013)

*Dormez en paix.*


----------



## Confederate Son (Apr 29, 2013)

RIP Warrior


----------



## dknob (Apr 29, 2013)

RIP !

DId you guys know the body of that 2nd French KIA in the Somalia hostage rescue mission is still there?


----------



## Mack PL (Apr 30, 2013)

RIP

and speedy recovery to the wounded


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 30, 2013)

Rest easy, Warrior.


----------



## KiwiRecce63B (Apr 30, 2013)

Rest in peace


----------



## pardus (Apr 30, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Rest In God's Peace, Warrior.


----------



## ProPatria (Apr 30, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Soldado (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Tropicana98 (May 1, 2013)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## parallel (May 1, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Crusader74 (May 2, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Gypsy (May 2, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------

